# VHS and DVR to computer. How do you do it?



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm saving up my money for so that I can start to convert vhs tapes to my computer. I have been researching methods on how to convert vhs to computer. I can't afford a $150-200 video capture card. (Are they the best though? Maybe you can recommend a lower cost card that works well and tell me what you use.) I found a usb capture card on amazon.com that is rated ok. Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-VC500-Touch-Capture-Device/dp/B000VM60I8/ref=dp_cp_ob_sw_title_2. Tell me what you think. I also found another capping system here. http://www.amazon.com/VHS-To-DVD-4-0-Plus/dp/B0024M2T24/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1294505196&sr=8-6 Tell me what you think about that one too.
I also heard that one hour of footage can take up ]12-14 gigs of space! My question is what do you use to make it 700 mb or so for about a 2 hour file as I have seen? And what is the best software to use for capturing? I saw some on this website here. http://video-editing-software-review.toptenreviews.com

Also I have heard of people ripping the video off of a dvr onto a computer. I'm not sure if it's the same process for vhs
1. How do you do that? Do you need some kind of capture card? If so what kind?
2.What device do you need for this?
3. How could you compress the files to a size of 700mb - 1gb for 2 hours of footage?​

As you can see I'm a beginner and know very little. Please be as thorough as you can in the recommendations you provide. Give step by step info and weblinks with your information. YOu can treat me like a total newbie because essentially that's what I am. ​
Please don't tell me to just google it or be rude. I do that all the time and while there is worthwhile information there, it helps to speak to people who have done this before and not just get lost in a million weblinks. Also I am a newbie at this. Treat me the way you'd want to be treated if it were you.​
Well thanks for any help you can provide on this. If you can't provide any info, please recommend some people who can. ​
PS Please reply asap if you can. Thanks for your patience. ​
I posted this info while I was joining, but don't see it listed anywhere. I hope it helps you. 
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8181 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 320 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 939861 MB, Free - 834782 MB; D: Total - 14005 MB, Free - 1925 MB; E: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 487880 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Benicia, 1.01, 101002950002993
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security,


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

lots of info at this site http://www.videohelp.com/
I use leadtek capture card for video tape to hdd an analogue one will do and are available on Ebay new and second hand
I use "Handbrake" to compress video fies free software available on the net. http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php 
plenty of tutorial info available on the site and on videohelp as well. Capture devices come in pci, i use this type that plugs into the mother board slot, laptops use usb types/ http://www.leadtek.com/eng/multimedia/default.asp?lineid=6&seriesid=56&chipseriesid=22


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank john for your reply. 

Could you give a link to the exact capture card that you use?

You said an analogue will do and I could get one secondhand on ebay. An analogue what? An analogue card? Please provide a link?

What did you think of the capture devices I mentioned in my original post? Are they acceptable? I'm asking because I have a very limited budget and that would be more of what I could afford.

I have a link here to a card. Is this the one you use? I have rca (red yellow and white) connectors on my vcr and no s video connection. How could I possibly connect my vcr to this card? Don't you need a card that has red, yellow and white connections?

I checked a VHS to DVD tutorial (actually there was just one on the site) from videohelp at this link here. The writer suggests the 3DeMON and Prolink PlayTV Pro capture devices. Based on what I read about these, neither can handle Vista or Windows 7. I need something that will work with Windows Vista and 7 64 bit.

Do you have a link to an easy to follow tutorial or could you give me a step by step of how you capture and convert vhs and dvr footage to 700 mb -1gb for a 2 hour file?

Will your recommendations work for a DVR?

Sorry for all the questions. I'm new to this and have a lot to learn.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

my card http://www.leadtek.com/eng/multimedia/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=93&check=f the version i have is for xp
no card will compress the file to a small size you will have to do that with habdbrake there is a tutorial on that site.
The device in question will have a tv tuner in it and is capable of recording (capture) as well from vcr.

You will have to get to ebay www.ebay.com do a search for the particular device you want.






several different application to get the same results. the capture card is the cheapest outlay, but you have to do some of the work reach your results you want.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.dvd-guides.com/guides
http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ReJig
http://www.videohelp.com/guides
http://www.videohelp.com/capturecards
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/HandBrakeGuide
https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/WindowsGuiGuide


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

johnebadbak said:


> http://www.dvd-guides.com/guides
> http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ReJig
> http://www.videohelp.com/guides
> http://www.videohelp.com/capturecards
> ...


Thank you kindly for this, I wanted something to convert a large video file (5-10gb maybe?) that I had ripped off of my vcr to a 700mb file for 2 hours. How will handbrake work for this? Or could maybe I use Handbrake in the ripping process to rip the vhs to a 700mb file directly? Also do you know of a card that will work with Win Vista/7 64 bit? I'm having a hard time finding just a card like that. Thanks.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

(5-10gb maybe?) that I had ripped off of my vcr to a 700mb file for 2 hours.
Extreme loss of quality to do this. aim for at least 1gig not less.
If you look in videohelp site conversion to AVI is another option.


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

johnebadbak said:


> (5-10gb maybe?) that I had ripped off of my vcr to a 700mb file for 2 hours.
> Extreme loss of quality to do this. aim for at least 1gig not less.
> If you look in videohelp site conversion to AVI is another option.


Ok 1gb for 2 hours is acceptable. I wanted to rip mp4 if possible. How is it possible rip the footage DIRECTLY to a 1gb file for 2 hours. I was told so many things and I am confused on how this is possible. Do you use some kind of ripping software to directly rip the file to 1gb? Or do you rip the file and then convert it to a smaller size?

Sorry if my questions bother you. I'm a newbie at this and not very technical...


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

I don't know of any capture software that converts analogue to digital format, the files are usually in mpg format then you can edit the file if you want to then compress the file to mp4 with handbrake


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Before you spend any money on hardware or software, what kind of VHS tapes are we talking about here? Home movies? How many? If they're copyrighted movies, you can't legally convert them, and the time it takes to "capture" them in real time and the poor quality of the results aren't worth it with the low cost of DVD copies.

If you want to convert recordings from your DVR, you need a capture card and will have to record them in real time. Aside from Tivo, I don't know of any other DVR manufacturer that supports transfers to computers.


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

johnebadbak said:


> I don't know of any capture software that converts analogue to digital format, the files are usually in mpg format then you can edit the file if you want to then compress the file to mp4 with handbrake


Thanks for clearing that up john. I wasn't sure. Does handbrake have a tutorial on exactly how this is done?



DoubleHelix said:


> Before you spend any money on hardware or software, what kind of VHS tapes are we talking about here? Home movies? How many? If they're copyrighted movies, you can't legally convert them, and the time it takes to "capture" them in real time and the poor quality of the results aren't worth it with the low cost of DVD copies.
> 
> If you want to convert recordings from your DVR, you need a capture card and will have to record them in real time. Aside from Tivo, I don't know of any other DVR manufacturer that supports transfers to computers.


Their just some old tv shows. I have probably 60-70 and my mother has over 100. What capture card do I you recommend? I was thinking of getting the dvr at this link: http://www.channelmasterstore.com/HD_DVR_receiver_for_antenna_p/cm-7000pal.htm

Will the capture card you recommend work for that?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

So you're buying a DVR to record OTA broadcasts? I don't have any experience with them and don't know anyone who has.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

As written earlier, what quality you get from VHS gets further degraded with compression down to 700MB, and your 60 tapes will still take up appreciable space.

Why not get an inexpensive DVD recorder?

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-DR430...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295589803&sr=1-1

Drawbacks are 
-they have a crude menu system, if you like fancy titles, etc. 
-you have to attend the recording. It won't stop automatically.
-disks need to be formatted/finalized. Just some drudge work.
-many don't have TV tuners anymore.
-cost about $50-60 more than a cheapo USB converter
-cannot edit. you have to record the whole tape at once.

Postives are
-don't need a PC
-less likely to have audio/video sync issues like many USB converters
-SP,EP,LP mode and decent quality on all
-less effort than PC. 
-work as DVD players too.

PC conversion has its place, esepcially if you want to edit your video, add still pictures, titles, music, and dub voice overs. But when archiving simply for the sake of getting a tape onto a plastic disk, I use a DVD recorder.


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

antimoth said:


> As written earlier, what quality you get from VHS gets further degraded with compression down to 700MB, and your 60 tapes will still take up appreciable space.
> 
> Why not get an inexpensive DVD recorder?
> 
> ...


Actually an acquaintance of mine recommended dubbing the tapes to dvd using a dvd recorder as you suggested and editing them on my computer using video editing software. The DVD recorder you pointed to looks like it doesn't have a vcr attached to it. Are you sure that it is a dvd recorder/vhs combo? I want to have a dvd recorder/ vcr combo.

I found a DVD Recorder on ebay the Magnavox ZV427MG9 DVD Recorder & VCR Combo with HDMI at this link http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=DVD+VCR&_sacat=See-All-Categories. Do you think it would be worth a purchase?

I was concerned because on Amazon Claire NY said the dvds it created wouldn't work in 3 different dvd players in her house. Actually this is what she said...

If you want to copy your tape to DVD and to use this DVD in other units, I sincerely suggest you not to buy this product. I have 3 DVD players at home: Panasonic, Element Electronics and Curtis, I cannot play any DVD I copied from this machine in these 3 units.

I followed the instruction P.27 using Sony and TDK DVD+R, P41-42 dubbing Process and P.44-45 Finalizing a Disc, but it did not work. After 6 times try and error, called customer service 3 times, they finally told me "We cannot guarantee the disk you copied can be used in other units."

I would definitely not recommend this product.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TIHQLC/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

I have a Sony Playstateion 2, Go video dvr 4100 and a hp pavillion p6140f. Do you think it would work with those players?

Also he used dvd rws for this. Would the Memorex 8x 4.7GB/120 Minute DVD+RW Disc with Jewel Case 5-Pack at Microcenter. http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0200791 work well for this?

Also this dvd recorder http://www.abcwarehouse.com/product_catalog/pc_proddetails.asp~assort_id~5284~prod_ID~24006

And this media http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0278676

Please let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

> I want to have a dvd recorder/ vcr combo.


These machines are known problems.
You really should read the encyclopedia of video info that is videohelp.com
This isn't really an AV site here.


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

lordsmurf said:


> These machines are known problems.
> You really should read the encyclopedia of video info that is videohelp.com
> This isn't really an AV site here.


I know this isn't a AV site, but I saw someone mention dvr to computer in one thread and thought this site might have people who know how to do this and give good advice. I have been reading videohelp.com, but a lot of the information is confusing and the video cards they recommend don't support Vista or Win 7 64bit. I am a BEGINNER and need very simplified instructions. Preferably a person to give me step by step info of what they did and exactly what worked for them. I want to hear various opinions and make up my mind before I shell out my money.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

With regard to your questions on DVD recorders, and DVR's
-If you can find working a DVD recorder VHS player for cheap, I wouldn't argue against it. However, if you already have a VCR, it will connect via RCA cables to a DVD only recorder.
-I never use DVD-RW media. They are heart-break waiting to happen because they fail so often. I use DVD+R. I think DVD-R may be superior. 
-Your DVR can be connected to a DVD recorder or VCR. Mine (Scientific Atlanta 850HD) even has dedicated outputs and a menu option for that purpose. However, some cable companies will insert anti-copy signals that prevent most DVD recorders and most PC TV cards from copying specific programs. 
-When dealing with DVD's, having them not play on other units is always a possibility.

In general, capturing video with a PC can be problematic. What works on one PC may not work on another. Have you considered this as an interim step? It's $10 shipped from ebay. What can you lose if it doesn't work? Well, 10 dollars I guess.
http://cgi.ebay.com/EasyCAP-USB-2-0...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f065b57f2
And reviews are available on amazon.com and many are satisfied. You will note that people are using programs like Windows Movie Maker and VideoDub to do more with it, although the ebay version gets you Ulead Video Studio, which is OK.
http://www.amazon.com/EasyCAP-DC60-Creator-Capture-High-quality/dp/B002H3BSCM
My own converter is a firewire unit that cost me $200 and I have a $100 worth of software running. It works reliably on my laptop. It used to work on my desktop but quit capturing. This stuff is like that. I'm tempted to spend the 10 bucks on the above just to see what it looks like. It's not like VHS video from my 1980 camera is that great anyway.


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

antimoth said:


> With regard to your questions on DVD recorders, and DVR's
> -If you can find working a DVD recorder VHS player for cheap, I wouldn't argue against it. However, if you already have a VCR, it will connect via RCA cables to a DVD only recorder.
> -I never use DVD-RW media. They are heart-break waiting to happen because they fail so often. I use DVD+R. I think DVD-R may be superior.
> -Your DVR can be connected to a DVD recorder or VCR. Mine (Scientific Atlanta 850HD) even has dedicated outputs and a menu option for that purpose. However, some cable companies will insert anti-copy signals that prevent most DVD recorders and most PC TV cards from copying specific programs.
> ...


Does easy cap work with Win Vista and 7 64 bit? The one's you pointed me to I mean.  Thanks for your reply btw.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

atrandom said:


> Does easy cap work with Win Vista and 7 64 bit? The one's you pointed me to I mean.  Thanks for your reply btw.


Beats me. Just read the reviews and see what they say. .


----------



## atrandom (Jan 16, 2011)

antimoth said:


> Beats me. Just read the reviews and see what they say. .


Ok. Well it's not going to work with 64 bit so I can't use it.


----------

